# Battle for the 98  O



## Concreteguy (Feb 4, 2020)

My God, some of these guys could win on stage today.


[ame]https://youtu.be/Fm58vjt30gY[/ame]


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 5, 2020)

Bodybuilding was GREAT back then. Some of my favorite years in the sport.


----------



## Thermo (Feb 10, 2020)

Paying my homage- Lee Priest's purple World Gym T is one I still have from the 90s...Seen better days, but I cant get rid of it. Bought at Kevin Levrone's World Gym in MD.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 11, 2020)

Anyone notice DILLETT chewing on a towel while training?


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 11, 2020)

Some great physiques, got to meet several of them at the Mr. Missouri, I was in awe of them and they were some really nice guys and gave advice and encouragement


----------



## Sinister9912 (Feb 14, 2020)

Ahh the good ole days


----------

